# SAS vs. Facebook



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

SAS vs. Facebook

Which do you prefer?
and why?
(I know they are completely different things but who cares really, they _can _be compared)

Me: SAS - it's more helpful and people seem honest, I find Facebook boring and fake, everyone acts the same, it's incredibly overrated.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I hate Facebook. Mine's filled with vain people, talking **** about how they were picking up girls in shopping centres at the weekend. -_-


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

sometimes they both give me a headache


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I use both so differently it isn't good to compare. On facebook I have a load of people I know in person, I share my pictures and stuff only people who know me would appreciate. Here I am a bit more anonymous but I discuss stuff I don't want to talk to my family and most of my friends about.


----------



## Averoigne (Oct 7, 2012)

SAS.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I like them both equally. I like sas for tje deep and interesting people i can relate to and how we can support each other on a more personal pevel. I like facebook because it so broad with games pictures status updates and i can see peoples lives unfold. Yes they are very different but i like seeing both sides and experiencing polar opposites. It is fun to experience two different extremes and understand all angles of peoppe. I am a very curious fellow.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

SAS for sure. If I'm feeling depressed I can come on here and vent. I can't do that on FB, and FB without fail makes me feel bad every time I'm on it. The only time SAS may is if I'm in a great mood, then it reminds me of my issues.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

SAS. I don't see what's exciting about FB.. There's just people that I don't talk to, posting pictures of them at the shore or bar. And then give cliche status updates. At least SAS has different topics that keep me interested. Whenever I go on FB, I can barely stay on for 2 minutes before getting bored.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree with EVERYTHING so far  it's nice to know we all think a like


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

SAS obviously. My Facebook account is collecting dust right now and I don't care. On SAS I can reply to random threads anonymous whereas on Facebook I can only talk to people I'm friends with (I have no real friends) so that's a problem, and I'm paranoid of people that used to know me stumbling upon my profile and judging it.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Sas because i dont have fb and there some cool *** people on here


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

SAS of course.
I've had FB, and several other social media, which only made me paranoid. It's only about how many fake friends you got, I even competed with my best friend over that.
People here are much more genuine, I can choose who to follow, what appears on my screen (in comparison to that $hitty timeline of FB and twitter, god I hate people spamming timelines with unnessacary facts, like when they straightened their hair), and I can even start a decent convo without getting anxiety over the message I posted.
I'm so glad I'm over my 'duckface pic' posting period :')
Freedom at last!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> SAS of course.
> I've had FB, and several other social media, which only made me paranoid. It's only about how many fake friends you got, I even competed with my best friend over that.
> People here are much more genuine, I can choose who to follow, what appears on my screen (in comparison to that $hitty timeline of FB and twitter, god I hate people spamming timelines with unnessacary facts, like when they straightened their hair), and I can even start a decent convo without getting anxiety over the message I posted.
> *I'm so glad I'm over my 'duckface pic' posting period* :')
> Freedom at last!












Please tell me you weren't one of those... people :afr

Also SAS Facebook is stupid.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

SAS. Facebook just makes me feel depressed. I think I've only posted one or two times in the last year. I should probably just delete it.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Facebook is fantastic if you have narcissistic personality disorder.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Facebook, mostly for games. Also because its where I store all my photos. Also because it's set up better...you ignore someone on fb and they can't see any of your stuff nor you theirs. Here you can still see they post and even click to read it, which is annoying. 

Actually, never mind the previous paragraph. I may like facebook better now but I have to choose this site. It's where I met my soulmate.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

So right now it's 23-3 SAS over FB... Mark Zuckerburg must have created 3 accounts on here to vote for fb so the difference wasn't so embarrassing... I can't think of any other reason to vote for fb


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Please tell me you weren't one of those... people :afr
> 
> Also SAS Facebook is stupid.


I wasn't a severe case, due to my paranoia, but I did some mug shots with my friend yeah :S


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

What is this "Facebook" you speak of?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have more friends on SAS than I do on facebook :/

I'm not even sure why I made a facebook? Maybe I did it because I thought it would make me look normal "hurr durr".


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

SAS: you need friends for Facebook to work. :teeth


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Both waste about equal amounts of my life.

Make of that what you will


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

I like both



a pers0n said:


> Both waste about equal amounts of my life.
> 
> Make of that what you will


A good time is never wasted time, son


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Facebook. I got my sas friends on it :b
hmm..but then again..we don't post at it much -_-
so sas.but.but.but.
oh the hell.
I like both.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't even have a facebook account...


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> A good time is never wasted time, son


Oh snap


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Facebook, not unlike SAS, is all about what you make out of it. You can completely control what you see in your news feed and who you share what with. I have some friends on FB that I originally met on here. I have family that lives far away that I like to keep in touch with and FB helps a lot with that when you have SA, at least for me. I am on FB every day. I don't know a lot of people on this board anymore due to my long "absence"....and a few of the old SASers I know on FB I consider to be some of the closet confidantes in my life. And it's more real --- pictures, full names, locations-- even phone calls and video texts. FB is very important to me. One could easily dismiss this forum for the same reasons that some could dismiss SAS. But I am glad to have both.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

They both depress the hell out of me, but I guess I prefer here.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I prefer SAS.
The only reason I still even have Facebook is because of relatives and old friends (though its not like they talk to me anyway. I still want the option though). F-book is trouble for me because I end up looking up old classmates and crushes to see what they're up to. Then I see the pictures of them enjoying life and living it up...


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

SAS. Facebook sucks, so I don't use it anymore.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I can actually say my opinions here, unlike on facebook where I have relatives watching my every move...


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

i recently revived my facebook account, & all it gave me was a headache.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I enjoy facebook and SAS, though SAS can be a downer with the vast amounts of negativity, though that is to be expected.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I find SAS to be a bit more interesting, Facebook is mostly people yaking on about what they are doing at that particular moment. (usually boring things)

Maybe I need more interesting friends?


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

If I had to chose between them, I'd pick facebook. Even though there are more interesting topics on site, I just feel unwelcomed here.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I made a facebook but hardly touch it, I prefer reading about people's lives here cause I can relate to them more.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I post my happy stuff on Facebook. Then come to SAS when I need to vent.


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't bother with facebook, I have no friends so there's no point. A friend encouraged me to make me when I was at school (I used to have a few) but I never logged in again after making it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't have a facebook, would never want a facebook, plus I feel more involved and even helpful at times when I'm on SAS so obviously I'd have to go with liking SAS more.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I made a facebook once, and had one friend who was a member of sas. Guess who and I'll mail you $1.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Privacy concerns prevent me from using Facebook, not to mention humanity. :\


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

the problem with facebook is if you don't have friends there's nothing left to do


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't have a Facebook, so SAS?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I have never had FB, hopefully never will (despite pressure from various people). 
SAS is a pretty awesome place. I try not to spend too much time on here.... generally use the site in cycles..... a week or two on, a few months off.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

Facebook, mainly because I use my business page and it fills me with excitement when I get talking to clients but also because SAS can be a real drag sometimes.... so many people *****ing and competing against each other to see who has it worse -.- The 'support' in Social Anxiety Support seems to be missing from this forum in my opinion.. it feels far more competitive and nasty than Facebook at the moment... which is quite a shame.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

SAS without a shred of doubt


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I use both of them, and will have to say that I like them about equally.


----------

